# Craigs list WALL TENTS - Asheville NC



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 7, 2017)

Guys I don't know anything about these tents for sale ($700 obo). But that's a good price for a wall tent of this size! Good luck.

http://asheville.craigslist.org/for/5949705092.html


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah that one you have is super nice.


----------

